# Corsair Carbide 500R



## Darksaber (Oct 16, 2011)

The Carbide 500R is the high-performance version of the 400R with additional cooling and an edgier design. Will these be enough to justify the higher price tag and will it leave us as impressed as with the more affordable brethren?

*Show full review*


----------



## qubit (Nov 10, 2011)

This case has very nice clean lines. Great review.


----------



## erocker (Nov 10, 2011)

In regards to the radiator space on top, very few radiators will fit as they need to be less than 29mm thick. H50/60/100 will fit fine. A 2x140 or 280mm radiator will not fit since the opening for the nozzles will only fit a 2x120 / 240mm radiator. Also, I'm able to fit an Accellero Extreme equipped graphics card in the case without removing the drive bays.. lots of space.  I love this case.


----------



## arnoo1 (Nov 10, 2011)

*almost perfect*

this case is almost perfect , it needs a window and 10pci slots! xd


----------



## Riotpump (Nov 11, 2011)

Great review Dark.  This case is beautiful.  Best well designed white case I've ever seen.


----------



## micropage7 (Nov 11, 2011)

nice case with nice features as usual


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 11, 2011)

I am sorry but Corsair is nailing the whole gaming chassis/case with aplomb. Great review as always DS and even though I love my NZXT, I am always looking for a better case. I could see me snagging this. I Don't much do internal radiators for water cooling but I could do a 280 RAD in there and make some "adjustments" to the holes


----------



## ostgut (Nov 11, 2011)

Great review! And what a fine looking case! As stated in the review the case seems to have no dust filtering at all. I was wondering if anybody could confirm that this is true. And if so; are there options to install your own dust filters in this case? I'm looking for a case that handles dust well since attics tend to have that in abundance.


----------



## Grim_Reaper (Nov 11, 2011)

Great review amongst many. I'm sorry, but this is so gorgeous case for me. I just love it. So great case. It's hard for me to choose between Phantom and 500R. Both are cool and both are different. But dang, this is still looks better than most cases, in my opinion. 

BTW, I believe you still are able to install dust filters of other brands, eg NZXT.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2011)

ostgut said:


> Great review! And what a fine looking case! As stated in the review the case seems to have no dust filtering at all. I was wondering if anybody could confirm that this is true. And if so; are there options to install your own dust filters in this case? I'm looking for a case that handles dust well since attics tend to have that in abundance.



The front and top panels have dust filters.


----------



## Fourstaff (Nov 11, 2011)

erocker said:


> The front and top panels have dust filters.



Or just hack one yourself with women's used stockings. Works equally as well.


----------



## erocker (Nov 11, 2011)

Fourstaff said:


> Or just hack one yourself with women's used stockings. Works equally as well.



No need when they are already included with the case. Granted the dust filters incuded may allow very small particles of dust through. I've never worried about dust though. Compressed air does wonders once a month. A good air cleaner in a room also helps. Dust filters restrict airflow, not something I want.


----------



## ostgut (Nov 12, 2011)

erocker said:


> The front and top panels have dust filters.



Great! Thanks for the answer! Then this just leaves me to taking care of the PSU sucking up dust to the bottom. But as stated; there are ways to get around this. Gotta keep it clean! Thanks guys!


----------



## specks (Nov 13, 2011)

erocker said:


> Compressed air does wonders once a month. Dust filters restrict airflow, not something I want.



+1 to this

I also do not like dust filters for the same reason and I do not let dust build up.


----------



## cever89 (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice, i love the white one!


----------

